# S. T. Dupont France or China?



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

Just a heads up.. I had bought a couple of Dupont lighters just recently and I had noticed that both came in very different boxes and packed differently. The one that was simply titled "MaxiJet" was boxed in a generic plastic case and it contained a lighter with no markings on the bottom indicating it was made in France. In fact, on the ignition button, was a little sticker that said "China".. 

The second lighter titled " X-tend Maxijet came in a very nice custom package with a slide out drawer type of box which included a warrantee card in French along with a manual for the lighter. This one clearly was marked with "made in France" in the bottom of the lighter and it had X-tend marked into the ignition button where the other one was bare except for the small China sticker. 

Its my understanding that Dupont now has these costly lighters made in China and I think that's a huge disappointment. Not only does it cheapen the brand and insinuate poor quality versus the Made in France model, It's packaging even shows a cheapness that is missing from the Made in France model. 

So, if your looking into buying one, I would certianly make sure your getting an older model while you still can.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

thanks for the heads up


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Not sure about the packaging I've bought two one made in France one in China packaging was different but not bad. Construction wise I only have good things to say about both never had a problem. 

It's also my understanding that this happened a whole ago and the French made stock is pretty much gone.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

A Question if I may: How does the chinese model perform versus the french made one?



> it cheapens the brand and insinuates poor quality versus the Made in France model


That is debatable on a lot of levels & through many a product line. No matter where anything is made, oft times you are paying for the brand name & the history methinks.

I do find it amusing that Dupont has no mention of chinese manufacturing on their website, quite the contrary. Is there something else going on here that I am missing?


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

I have called dupont a couple times on this issue one time they told me "some parts are made in china" and the other time "all parts are made in france" but it is assembled in china. It is a weird situation with them BUT they both work well and I cant see the difference other than one sys france and the other one does not. Im guessing also that not all things from china are crap some are cheap some are high quality


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

RWalleyTX said:


> . Im guessing also that not all things from china are crap some are cheap some are high quality


E.g iPad, iPhone, galaxy 3s etc


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

That is also what I have found. The switch happened quite some time ago, but some dealer still have NOS Extends. All the new ones are called just MaxiJet and say China on them, however they are supposedly still built from a lot of French parts. I have 3 new ones and they all are awesome lighters. I wouldn't hesitate to buy the newer ones at all. The main difference in the two is that the Chinese ones have the fuel window on the side (which I prefer) while the French ones have it on the bottom.


----------



## HumidorDiscount.com (Sep 8, 2011)

The newer generation MaxiJet and MiniJet ALL are made in China. This is a little bit disappointing especially if you think it's made in france.

The older generations, called "X-tend" Maxi-, Minijet, were made in france. But these lighters had massive problems with the small lids above the burner. Often these got stuck for any reason, though Dupont had lots of complaints. The problems were even that big, that the name "X-tend" was not worth keeping, because it was very negatively afflicted. Therefore they didn't use the "X-tend" anymore and sourced a new manufacturer and finally found one in china. To be honest, we still keep the "X-tend" in the product names in our shop, because many people still are searching for this name. Since this switch in manufacturing the problems with the lids are gone.

Long story short:
YES, they are made in china and
NO, the quality is not worse but even better.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

HumidorDiscount.com said:


> The newer generation MaxiJet and MiniJet ALL are made in China. This is a little bit disappointing especially if you think it's made in france.
> 
> The older generations, called "X-tend" Maxi-, Minijet, were made in france. But these lighters had massive problems with the small lids above the burner. Often these got stuck for any reason, though Dupont had lots of complaints. The problems were even that big, that the name "X-tend" was not worth keeping, because it was very negatively afflicted. Therefore they didn't use the "X-tend" anymore and sourced a new manufacturer and finally found one in china. To be honest, we still keep the "X-tend" in the product names in our shop, because many people still are searching for this name. Since this switch in manufacturing the problems with the lids are gone.
> 
> ...


Well, in the name of prestige, sadly the term "made in china" cheapens the item in question. If I where to give this lighter as a gift, I would think the recipient would think. much more of it had it been marked as " made in France". I for one, don't associate anything good marked made in China. And yes I'm aware that many quality items are made in China yet the thoughts of cheap knockoffs take precedence.


----------



## HumidorDiscount.com (Sep 8, 2011)

pittjitsu said:


> Well, in the name of prestige, sadly the term "made in china" cheapens the item in question.


 Without a doubt... My personal thoughts when I heard of this were exactly the same. But meanwhile I'm convinced that this step was the right decision, as the quality in fact really has improved.... Perhaps they could make the engraving "Made in China" a little smaller so that the lighters origin is not recalled everytime you light a stick. ;-)


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

They really are great lighters. The country of origin does not effect the quality. If you are against made in china jet torches your pretty much SOL then bc they are all made in China.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Their warranty and their warranty staff suck. But I must admit when working I loved them!


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Their warranty and their warranty staff suck. But I must admit when working I loved them!


That's because their warranty staff are still French. LOL


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

smelvis said:


> Their warranty and their warranty staff suck. But I must admit when working I loved them!


What Warranty? I sent mine in for a problem with intermediate lighting and they want $45 plus $8 to ship it back to me. Great Company they have there..


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

pittjitsu said:


> What Warranty? I sent mine in for a problem with intermediate lighting and they want $45 plus $8 to ship it back to me. Great Company they have there..


Thats not good. I've been really thinking about getting a maxijet but spending that type of money on a lighter I better not have any problems with it for years to come


----------



## Hunswijk (Jun 2, 2012)

Spending this much money on a chinese lighter is crazy.

I prefer European en US made stuff , for example I have a 30 year+ Black and Decker saw made in the US , still works like a charme

Jack


----------



## HumidorDiscount.com (Sep 8, 2011)

Ever tried to light your cigar with it? ;-)


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Hunswijk said:


> Spending this much money on a chinese lighter is crazy.
> 
> I prefer European en US made stuff , for example I have a 30 year+ Black and Decker saw made in the US , still works like a charme
> 
> Jack


LOL. And when that eventually craps out, as it will, you best choose a company that has good customer service & warranty program in YOUR country or you will be shit out of luck no matter where the item is produced. Global market people, get over where things are produced & pay for customer service.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

HumidorDiscount.com said:


> Ever tried to light your cigar with it? ;-)


LMFAO. Nice. :thumb:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Buy French.

Given the current economic situation in the EU, we should help our French brothers.

God knows the Chinese already own half of the world...and the other half belongs to the Jews... 

Anyway back on topic, my French made Dupont Minijet is still going strfrom since 2003/04. I've got other flint flame ST Duponts and have had no issues with them.

For best warranty in the world go Xikar.


----------



## Hunswijk (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah it will break down in time but untill then I got the best value for money ever.

Just ike with my Penn fishing reels , USA made, I've spent hundreds on advanced , carbon ,bla bla, reels but these wil never break down. Plain USA engineering and craftmanship.
I'd never buy a Chinese Rolex , Dupont or other exclusive wannahave.

Jack


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

For reels I go Japanese: Daiwa & Shimano.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Hunswijk said:


> Yeah it will break down in time but untill then I got the best value for money ever.
> 
> Just ike with my Penn fishing reels , USA made, I've spent hundreds on advanced , carbon ,bla bla, reels but these wil never break down. Plain USA engineering and craftmanship.
> I'd never buy a Chinese Rolex , Dupont or other exclusive wannahave.
> ...


You got the best value for money from a time in manufacturing that no longer exists & has been superseded five times over. There will come a time when everything you buy will be made "elsewhere", nature of the beast. Unless you buy everything within your country then I would suggest that 90% of everything you own is not made in your own country. Where do you draw the line?



> but these wil never break down


 Good luck with that as there is no such thing.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

sengjc said:


> For reels I go Japanese: Daiwa & Shimano.


:thumb: I'm hearing you already.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

Tashaz said:


> You got the best value for money from a time in manufacturing that no longer exists & has been superseded five times over. There will come a time when everything you buy will be made "elsewhere", nature of the beast. Unless you buy everything within your country then I would suggest that 90% of everything you own is not made in your own country. Where do you draw the line?
> 
> Good luck with that as there is no such thing.


I think its sad that your so accepting of the fact that we have handed production of goods to foreign lands. We need to stay aware of what we buy and where it comes from. I remember to this day my father's reaction when I drove up in my first BMW. He had an attitude like I just supported the enemy.those same people who shot at him.... I fear that if we stay passive regarding what we purchase, we will eventually have lots more of these foreign entities shooting at us. I don't buy exclusively American but when I give my $ to another land, its due to fine craftsmanship. And again China may make some good things but my mind associates China with cheap knockoffs and lead filled toothpaste they sold us.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Made in France still going strong close to 15 tears never even a hiccup.
I have recently filled it with some cheap made in China $1 store butane.
In spite of that foolishness still lights first time every-time!


Oh the Palio is the best cutter by far! IMHO wouldn't want to upset my buddy Joey he likes the other kind.
Enjoy your purchase!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

pittjitsu said:


> I think its sad that your so accepting of the fact that we have handed production of goods to foreign lands. We need to stay aware of what we buy and where it comes from. I remember to this day my father's reaction when I drove up in my first BMW. He had an attitude like I just supported the enemy.those same people who shot at him.... I fear that if we stay passive regarding what we purchase, we will eventually have lots more of these foreign entities shooting at us. I don't buy exclusively American but when I give my $ to another land, its due to fine craftsmanship. And again China may make some good things but my mind associates China with cheap knockoffs and lead filled toothpaste they sold us.


Going to have a smoke first then I will reply to you in a calm manner.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

Tashaz said:


> Going to have a smoke first then I will reply to you in a calm manner.


Calm manner? My intent was not to anger anyone. If so, my apologize


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

:lol:

He's just yanking your chain, Pitt.

Don't mind Wazz, he's from Western Australia.


----------



## dboggny (Nov 4, 2010)

I have both a Chinese and French model. My feeling is the Chinese made one works better. It seems to light first time ever time and the Frnech one takes two tries. French model also seems to be a bit "looser" in construction, wish I could describe it better then that. I have both a Line 2 and IM Corona. Line 2 is much heavier but my opinion is the Corona is just as good without the ping. I just say "ping" when I open the Corona.


----------



## EngenZerO (May 20, 2012)

I have no issues with my china made maxijet! Light's flawlessly and solid construction.


----------



## Greg9062 (Jul 2, 2012)

The reason it's irritating to me that these are made in China is because the companies selling these products are selling a completely different impression with their products. When you buy a lighter from one of these old European companies they aren't just selling you a fire making device, they are selling you a piece of heritage (or so they claim). Much like you would be very disappointed to find out your high end Italian Ferrari was actually made in a sweatshop in India and not in Italy, it's disappointing that these companies push their heritage and "age old wisdom" while in the background not sticking to their heritage at all. When a company is named "ST Dupont Paris, est. 1872" they are absolutely using the impression of a fine Parisian made product. As evidence to my point I offer this: If it was no big deal for their lighters to be made in China, why is it so hard to get information from these companies on where they are made? Why doesn't the History page on the Colibri or Dupont site have an entry that says "Exported production to Asia"? Nowhere on their web sites full of historical company goodness can I find anything about them being made in China. The reason they're still using their heritage and the impression of fine handcrafted products as a marketing tool is that they just assume (usually correctly) that the consumer really doesn't care how or who made the product.


----------



## EngenZerO (May 20, 2012)

^ That's almost everything now a days!

I mean if you go out and purchase BMW X5 you expect a german made car, but in actuality it's assembled here in the states... Heck even BMW 3 series are now being assembled in South Africa. Audi just started building it's first US plants...

Alot of companies have plants all over the world and it doesn't mean the quality is any worse... If you're happy paying for a "brand" you stand behind the "brand" not where it's assembled. 

Just my 2 cents... ipe:


----------



## Greg9062 (Jul 2, 2012)

EngenZerO said:


> ^ That's almost everything now a days!
> 
> I mean if you go out and purchase BMW X5 you expect a german made car, but in actuality it's assembled here in the states... Heck even BMW 3 series are now being assembled in South Africa. Audi just started building it's first US plants...
> 
> ...


lol, thats kind of my point tho. Nowadays how can you ever stand behind anything when they're presenting one thing and doing something completely different? It's not so much the fact that manufacturing is more widespread and diverse, it's the difference between the presentation and the follow through. I would love to get a "nice" lighter, but what's the point of buying one when my free gift torch lighter from CI works just as well as my buddies 4x more expensive lighters and were probably made in the same building? What exactly am I paying for with that extra money?


----------



## EngenZerO (May 20, 2012)

One would hope that the manufacturing behind it is actually better than a cheap $4 lighter. I know from the ronson jetlite, xikar ex and s.t. dupont maxijet that I own both the quality and workmanship are light years better on the later two than the first... 

Also on a side note I have an amazing 1.99 made in china cutter that produces an amazing cut that rivals my xikar and palio... 

I agree though with your point though... Why? If you pay for something with the caliber and respect it demands... You expect alot... I know I do at times... But, I guess sometimes it comes down to image and what you actually want or are willing to spend. If some want to pay alot or pay next to nothing as long as it gets the job done and makes tem happy it's all that really matters...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

sengjc said:


> :lol:
> 
> He's just yanking your chain, Pitt.
> 
> Don't mind Wazz, he's from Western Australia.


LMAO. Bloody eastern staters. Take all our GST then sit there feeling all superior. ound:


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh God.. My BMW is made in India? :frusty:


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

dboggny said:


> Line 2 is much heavier but my opinion is the Corona is just as good without the ping. I just say "ping" when I open the Corona.


I just pictured a guy saying "ping" every time he closes his lighter.
:rotfl:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> LMAO. Bloody eastern staters. Take all our GST then sit there feeling all superior. ound:


We are superior. Hence you pay us GST to be associated with us. ;p


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I believe they started making the Dupont's in China, because the factory in France had a fire & burned down...

The fact of the matter is... There are no _for sures_ with torches, sadly. They are all a crap shoot. Whether you pay $5, or $175, they are eventually going to quit working. _When_, is the question... You just need to keep your fingers crossed & hope yours quits within your warranty period, when it comes down to it.

I do believe that some will hold up a little better than others, & perform better for a period of time though. How long is that period is, is the question. :thumb:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Ummm... not to burst anyone's bubble, but to my knowledge, st DuPont have never actually "manufactured" a jet lighter, in France, or anywhere else. They've been re-branded in one form, or another. Mostly, the better ones have been IM Corona parts with a few aesthetic tweaks. Even the ones that said "France" were simply shipped in and shipped back out, having had some minor finishing and final assembly done there. Just enough to feign the "made in France" _impression_.

If you want the best soft flame lighter, consider a Ligne. If you want the best torch, buy a Corona. Either way, IM Corona still get my nod.

One of my favorite anecdotes:

"For Sale: French battle rifle. Never fired. Dropped once."


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Ummm... not to burst anyone's bubble, but to my knowledge, st DuPont have never actually "manufactured" a jet lighter, in France, or anywhere else. They've been re-branded in one form, or another. Mostly, the better ones have been IM Corona parts with a few aesthetic tweaks. Even the ones that said "France" were simply shipped in and shipped back out, having had some minor finishing and final assembly done there. Just enough to feign the "made in France" _impression_.
> 
> If you want the best soft flame lighter, consider a Ligne. If you want the best torch, buy a Corona. Either way, IM Corona still get my nod.
> 
> ...


Yeah the IM's are really fine. Bought a Double Corona when I was in Japan earlier in the year. Too bad AUS is too windy where I am at for soft flames, my ST Duponts and the IM sees very little use. It is usually the Dupont Minijet or the Xikars. Of late I have been using the Bern-zo-matic, really nifty as a table lighter and real heavy duty.


----------

